# [Solved: workaround] firefox segv caused by libnss_wins.so

## drjimmy42

When I started up firefox this morning, just as it finished loading google.com/ig it seg faulted.  I ran it under gdb and it said that the crash happened in 

```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

[Switching to Thread -1266889824 (LWP 2441)]

0xb280193f in toupper_w () from /usr/lib/libnss_wins.so.2
```

When I removed the "wins" entry from my nsswitch.conf file, firefox runs fine.  

Anyone know what this might be?  Thanks

Edit: I logged a bug for this.  Thanks for the help.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140996Last edited by drjimmy42 on Wed Jul 19, 2006 3:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## desultory

It looks to be this. Try updating the package which owns /usr/lib/libnss_wins.so.2.

----------

## drjimmy42

It does appear to be the same issue.  I just tried backing off to samba-3.0.22-r3 and the segfaults go away.  wins resolution works again.  I guess that makes this a regression for 3.0.23.  Would this be an appropriate bug for gentoo or samba?  Yes it is a samba but, ubuntu did patch it in the thread referenced above.  

Thanks for the pointer.

----------

## drjimmy42

How can I mark a thread solved?  I tried just changing the subject but that only changed my most recent post, not the whole thread.

----------

## desultory

 *drjimmy42 wrote:*   

> Would this be an appropriate bug for gentoo or samba?

 

Unless I am mistaken Gentoo propogates bugs and fixes upstream when necessary or appropriate, so I recommend that you submit it to Gentoo Bugzilla, preferably linking to the thread to which I linked previously as it links to a patch which is said to solve the issue.

 *drjimmy42 wrote:*   

> How can I mark a thread solved?

 

Edit the post at the head of the topic, change its subject then submit the new version.

----------

